# *** Bowhunters Supply Store Sat Feb 4 ASA Ga&Ala State Qualifier***



## DartonHunter101 (Jan 30, 2017)

It will be a dual Qualifier , Ga. and Ala. Really looking forward to seeing everyone and getting the new year started off with a Great Shoot !!! Weather looking Good.

We have some new rules about the way the shoots will be managed just ensure for the ones that compete get a fair shoot. If you don't want to go by these rules just shoot for fun.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 30, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 30, 2017)

Will you have all of the ASA classes available?  the are some new 2017 classes added....Thanks!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes for all the qualifers


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait, see y'all Saturday


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 30, 2017)

10-4    Thanks!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking forward to to it!!!!


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 1, 2017)

We will have the new lynx target on the course


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2017)

If anyone's going from my side of town I sure would like a ride. I can chip in 40.00 for gas ? I can meet you at Wesley Chapel Rd and I-20 or 675 near Stockbridge. I'm located in Ellenwood. 
I have one truck going in trans shop Tues and I'm trying to get out of stripping down my work truck.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 3, 2017)

New Lynx target will be on the range!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 4, 2017)

Good shoot and good tough course,,, great shooting Mitchell


----------

